# Clima da Madeira



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 12:54)

Ao verificar alguns arquivos de livros encontrei esta preciosidade sobre o clima da Madeira, que me sugeriu abrir um tópico dedicado ao Clima da Madeira.


Os dados que em seguida apresentamos, resumem o que se sabe sôbre o clima da Madeira. 



> *Temperatura.* No Funchal não há, em regra, nem frios nem calores excessivos; a temperatura á sombra raras vezes desce abaixo de *8º *centigrados, ou sobe acima de *26ºc *sendo somente em dias de leste que o termometro regista aqui temperaturas um tanto elevadas. A pequena variação no grau de calor de mês para mês e de estação para estação, é um dos caracteristicos do clima do Funchal, sendo de notar também que durante o dia não sofre a temperatura grandes alterações.
> As observações feitas no Pôsto Meteorologico do Funchal no periodo de 9 anos (1909 a 1909) apresentam os seguintes resultados com relação á temperatura media do Funchal, em graus centigrados:
> 
> Janeiro ......................... 15,00
> ...



Há registo de uma pressão inferior a 970hpa em Julho de 1894, mas não me pareceu de fonte segura esses dados. 




> *Humidade*. Entre 800 e 1000 metros, no lado sul da Madeira, e entre 700 e 800 do lado norte, vêem-se com frequencia densos nevoeiros cingirem os montes, principalmente durante o dia, em razão das condições termicas se tornarem desfavoraveis á conservação da agua no estado vaporoso e diáfano, mas para cima e para baixo dessas altitudes a umidade cresce gradualmente, sendo já pouco apreciavel na altitude de 1700 metros.
> O maior grau de secura observa-se nas ocasiões de leste, podendo a humidade relativa descer então até 18 por cento.
> As medias que em seguida apresentamos, referem-se á humidade relativa e á tensão do vapor de agua desde 1901 a 1905, segundo os dados colhidos no Posto Meteorologico do Funchal:
> umidade relativa
> ...



Fonte: Elucidário Madeirense, volume 1, 1939


----------



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 22:57)

Perfil climático da Madeira segundo o IM:
http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_am_00_00.pdf


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (19 Jul 2007 às 00:49)

Boa noite:

É a minha primeira entrada neste fórum. 

Interesso-me particularmente pelo clima da Madeira, particularmente por questões fitoclimáticas. 

Gostaria de lhe perguntar se em zonas como o Fanal, as Queimadas, a Fajã da Nogueira, por exemplo, é habitual a existência de geadas e em que alturas do ano. 

Em àparte, felicito-o por morar em Santana. Se eu pudesse escolher um lugar para viver, seria provavelmente aí: a costa norte da Madeira, e a serra norte é o sítio mais belo que alguma vez vi (e vivi em florestas húmidas tropicais e temperadas, pelo que sei do que estou a falar).


----------



## Rog (19 Jul 2007 às 22:48)

Rodrigo de Sá disse:


> Boa noite:
> 
> É a minha primeira entrada neste fórum.
> 
> ...



Antes de mais, bem vindo ao forum, e espero que esta seja a primeira de muitas participações por aqui. 
Quanto à questão que me coloca, é difícil lhe dar uma resposta em concreto dos locais referidos. De alguns estudos que tive acesso, um refere que na Costa Norte ocorrem geadas a partir dos 600 ou 700 metros e que estas eram desconhecidas na zona sul. 
Pessoalmente acho baixo estes valores de altitude, e penso serem mais prováveis acima dos 800 metros. Os meses mais propícios são Janeiro e Fevereiro, mas os registos desses eventos são escassos. Talvez não tanto pela escassez da ocorrência, mas talvez por esta se dar nas zonas mais altas da ilha de montanha e floresta, a população da Madeira vive na sua grande maioria nas zonas baixas da ilha, perto da costa. 
É sem dúvida um bom local para viver, especialmente para quem gosta de estar em contacto com a Natureza.


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2007 às 23:56)

Rog, só hoje é que reparei neste Post...

Uma preciosidade como as que já nos tens habituado...

Fiquei curioso com o parâmetro Força do Solar, colocar o termómetro ao Sol para medir a "força" do Sol... devia ser um método de medição dos índices UV à moda antiga 
Os meteorolgistas devem ter chegado á conclusão que este parâmetro não é muito interessante para caracterizar um clima pois não é utilizado nas caracterizações climáticas hoje em dia.

Para quando criar a Fundação Rog Berardo


----------



## Minho (20 Jul 2007 às 00:01)

Rodrigo de Sá disse:


> Boa noite:
> 
> É a minha primeira entrada neste fórum.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo Rodrigo! 
Se quiseres apresentar-te passa pelo Post das Apresentações: http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=38625#post38625


----------



## grandeurso (21 Jul 2007 às 23:48)

Caro Rog:

Em conversa com familiares meus aqui da Madeira e colegas de profissão, disseram-me que, na infância deles ( há cerca de 30 anos) chovia muito mais no Funchal do que hoje em dia, mesmo dias seguidos a chover.
Como são várias pessoas a afirmarem tal facto, obviamente que deve haver um fundo de verdade. Contudo, também sei que a memória das pessoas é relativamente curta  e poderá haver algum exagero nessas afirmações.

Na sua opinião e talvez com dados concretos, é verdade que chovia muito mais aqui nas décadas de 70/80?


----------



## Rog (22 Jul 2007 às 22:06)

grandeurso disse:


> Caro Rog:
> 
> Em conversa com familiares meus aqui da Madeira e colegas de profissão, disseram-me que, na infância deles ( há cerca de 30 anos) chovia muito mais no Funchal do que hoje em dia, mesmo dias seguidos a chover.
> Como são várias pessoas a afirmarem tal facto, obviamente que deve haver um fundo de verdade. Contudo, também sei que a memória das pessoas é relativamente curta  e poderá haver algum exagero nessas afirmações.
> ...



Boas, 
A Madeira de uma maneira geral mantêm uma época regular de chuvas e um meses com menos precipitação, mas este quadro é por vezes alterado por anos mais chuvosos e outros mais secos, muito por influência da posição do Anticiclone e de algumas depressões mais cavadas no no Atlântico. Olhando para a história da Madeira, de uma forma geral a Madeira é atingida por tempestades mais intensas numa média de uma vez por década. E por vezes é essa a recordação que fica, e passado vários anos, recordam sempre que no tal tempo é que chovia muito...
Algumas tempestades intensas na Madeira:  1993 que provocou mortes no Funchal e chegou a desabar casas perto das ribeiras.  
Março de 1984 fez enormes prejuízos, derrubou uma ponte no Faial.
20 Dezembro 1977 quatro mortes.





De uma forma geral, os meses logo a seguir ao Verão, Outubro e Novembro são os mais intensos com chuva, trovoadas, e com possibilidade de por vezes provocar tempestades mais intensas, muito por influência de algumas ondas mais ou menos tropicais.. Nos meses de inverno chove mas de uma forma mais equilibrada.

Num período de 30 anos, que é a actual normal climática, pode-se fazer um equilibrio das situações.  






pegando apenas agora num curto espaço de tempo, por exemplo de 1901 a 1909, fica logo o registo de um mês de novembro muito chuvoso possivelmente dentro de um espaço de tempo onde ocorreram algumas tempestades mais severas neste mês. 






Fosse este espaço de tempo prolungado por mais 20 anos por exemplo de 1901 a 1930 e teriamos algo muito parecido à normal climática 1969-1990.


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (24 Jul 2007 às 00:34)

Desculpem-me a insistência; mas no Fanal, na Fajã da Nogueira, no Montado dos Pessegueiros, nas Queimadas, no Ribeiro Frio, há geadas ou não?


----------



## Rog (24 Jul 2007 às 09:22)

Rodrigo de Sá disse:


> Desculpem-me a insistência; mas no Fanal, na Fajã da Nogueira, no Montado dos Pessegueiros, nas Queimadas, no Ribeiro Frio, há geadas ou não?



Bom dia,
Não lhe consigo dar uma resposta tão direita quanto desejável, porque não tenho dados suficientes que possa afirmar que nessas localidades possa existir geada.
Pela via das hipóteses: 
altitudes..
Fanal +/-1230m
Fajã da Nogueira +/- 700m
Montado dos Pessegueiros +/- 1205m
Queimadas +/- 900m
Ribeiro Frio +/- 860m

Penso que não serão locais que todos os anos sejam visitados pela geada, embora possa ocorrer em alguns anos mais frios. Com que frequência? Não sei. Pode ser de três em três anos como uma vez por 10 anos, não tenho dados suficientes para afirmar isso. Regular será possivelmente no Pico do Areeiro, no Pico Canário, no Paúl da Serra... embora o Fanal e o Montado dos Pessegueiros devido à altitude, sejam grandes candidatos.


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (24 Jul 2007 às 15:05)

Caro Rog,

Muito obrigado. Eu estive em Fevereiro passado no Fanal, num dia em que no Pico do Areeiro estavam penso que 2º sem nenhum vento: condições ideais para geada, mas no Fanal estava talvez menos frio. 

Enfim, se conseguir saber alguma coisa pode dizer-me? As pessoas que eu conheço na Madeira (o meu sogro vive lá) não sabem dizer-me, também. 

Vou amanhã à Madeira, pode ser que consiga alguma informação; se conseguir não deixarei de a transmitir, mas não penso que consiga. 

Sobre o clima da Madeira em geral, há um bom resumo num livro do Dr. Raimundo QUintal: A MAdeira de carro e a pé. É breve, mas completo.

Mais uma vez obrigado.


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (4 Ago 2007 às 00:08)

Pois lá estive na Madeira com a esperança de um pouco de ar fresco e de nevoeiros cerrados. 

Claro que, indo com estas esperanças, tive de apanar vento leste. Calor, mas sobretudo, a maravilhosa luz da Madeira, que foi a razão de eu lá ir, estava ausente. Enfim, esteve presente nos dois últimos dias, depois de eu fazer uma lesão pelos caminhos diabólicos das serras da madeira. 

Por cá sei que esteve muito mais quente e que entretanto refrescou; claro que agora que eu cheguei aqueceu outra vez. 

É a isto que se chama o espírito de contradição inerente a todas as coisas deste mundo, uma lei muito importante para quem quer saber com o que contar. 

Voltando ao tópico. Sim, no Fanal, nas Queimadas, no Ribeiro Frio, há bastantes geadas. No Paúl da Serra neva por vezes, gela muitas vezes, e há sobretudo granizo. 

Claro que todos sabem que a Madeira tem tantos microclimas como o Continente inteiro. Mas em geral o Norte é muito mais húmido e chuvoso, mesmo durante o verão, e mais fresco; o Sul é quente, subtropical e o Funchal é subtropical sobre o seco. 

Quando os ventos vêm de Leste, há uma massa de ar africana, seca e muitas vezes cheia de pó, horrível. Diz-se que dura no máximo uma semana (o dito é 1, 3, 5, ou 7 dias, mas desta vez apanhei claramente 4...). 

Se a temperatura do continente continua a subir assim ainda me mudo para a Madeira!


----------



## Rodrigo de Sá (4 Ago 2007 às 00:17)

grandeurso disse:


> Caro Rog:
> 
> Em conversa com familiares meus aqui da Madeira e colegas de profissão, disseram-me que, na infância deles ( há cerca de 30 anos) chovia muito mais no Funchal do que hoje em dia, mesmo dias seguidos a chover.
> Como são várias pessoas a afirmarem tal facto, obviamente que deve haver um fundo de verdade. Contudo, também sei que a memória das pessoas é relativamente curta  e poderá haver algum exagero nessas afirmações.
> ...



Tenho uma casa no Caniço de Baixo, e acho que não tem havido grandes alterações climáticas nos últimos 20 anos. Claro que as pessoas se lembram dos fenómenos extremos.


----------



## belem (11 Out 2007 às 03:34)

Acompanhei os dados do Funchal ( e não só) durante uns 2 anos e acontecia algo estranho, sobretudo no verão: De dia registava-se um valor e depois quando esses dados deveriam ser armazenados pelo INM, colocavam no valor da máxima uns 2 graus a menos...
Foi sempre assim a aviar, mas às vezes lá punham os valores correctos, mas os erros dados anteriormente deixavam-os estar.
Daí essa média do Funchal está uns bons furos abaixo da realidade.
Curiosamente colocaram uma estação automática do lado oeste da cidade e os valores eram mais elevados em cerca de 1 a 2 graus em relação ao Funchal. Assim para esta zona acredito nuns 19 graus reais ou mais  de média anual.
Ponta do Sol tem valores mais elevados de temperatura do que o Funchal assim como tem níveis mais altos de insolação.
Alguém tem dados sobre temperaturas como na Fajã dos Padres? Neste local perfeitamente ao nível do mar, os rochedos da encosta sobranceira, armazenam o calor do sol durante o dia e libertam-no durante a noite lentamente.... É um dos locais mais belos e quentes da Madeira. Deverá ter médias anuais superiores a 20 graus.
A fajã da Madalena do Mar também é um local com excelentes condições climáticas.
Nestas fajãs faz-se o cultivo de vários frutos tropicais.
Por vezes questiono-me... Que clima tem a Madeira? Atlântico na vertente Norte e Mediterrâneo na vertente Sul ? Atlântico no Norte não terá, porque nunca vi alguém a cultivar bananas, cana de açucar num clima temperado marítimo. Os climas temperados marítimos têm INVERNO a sério e médias anuais em geral abaixo dos 11,12 de média anual....
Mediterrâneo no sul como ???... A oliveira, símbolo do clima mediterrânico ( pois só cresce e produz nesse clima, normalmente) não é produtiva ao nível do mar, o inverno, se é que pode chamar de inverno, não baixa dos 15 graus de média andando até em alguns pontos nos 16,17... Assim as oliveiras não conseguem ter um período de dormência no inverno, os cepos das vinhas normais apodrecem com a falta de frio... Um clima mediterrânico, em que  não dá para produzir vinho e azeite? O que aprendi na escola foi esta definição errada para o clima madeirense, que a meu ver está mais próximo de uma definição subtropical e oceânica. A comprovar isso está a sua própria floresta nativa, a floresta macaronésica de tipo subtropical chamada laurissilva ( de folha larga).
Se alguém tem uma ideia concreta sobre que clima é este o da Madeira, que avance e diga....
Tenho mesmo que ir pra cama que isto não são horas e amanhã há trabalho loool.


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2007 às 16:53)

belem disse:


> Se alguém tem uma ideia concreta sobre que clima é este o da Madeira, que avance e diga....



Penso que não se pode dar uma ideia única do clima da Madeira, mas sim um conjunto de ideias diferentes, pois o clima da Madeira não é um, mas sim um conjunto variado de microclimas. O relevo duma pequena e montanhosa ilha, a localização e os ventos alísios fazem da Madeira uma amálgama de microclimas que permitem por vezes tomar banho no mar ao mesmo tempo que cai neve ou granizo nos Picos.

Alguns link's bastante interessantes sobre o clima da Madeira, o primeiro mais cientifico, os outros com uma vertente mais histórica/tradicional.

*Clima do Arquipélago da Madeira*
http://madeira-gentes-lugares.blogspot.com/2007/06/clima-do-arquiplago-da-madeira.html

*Centro de Estudos de História do Atlântico - Clima*
http://www.ceha-madeira.net/elucidario/c/cli.htm

*Centro de Estudos de História do Atlântico - Granizo/Neve/Geada/Dente de Cão*
http://www.ceha-madeira.net/elucidario/g/gra12.htm


----------



## belem (11 Out 2007 às 23:28)

Decerto haverão muitos microclimas, mas como sabemos um microclima, pode-se inserir num macroclima.Na Madeira pode haver um macroclima na vertente sul, outro na vertente norte, outro na zona de montanha, por exemplo. É evidente que a definição que dei de subtropicalidade está relacionada com vários factores. Uma delas é que mesmo a grandes altitudes, a Madeira ao pé de outras bolsas montanhosas espalhadas pelo mundo, é bastante amena.

Mas vou dissertar um pouco sobre o primeiro link ( com citações e opinião pessoal dada abaixo (BL de Belém)), que afirma ser o mais científico ( e é de facto...):

Citação:
«O clima do Arquipélago da Madeira, situado geograficamente numa região subtropical, resulta da influência conjunta de vários factores externos e outros regionais. Entre os primeiros, merecem especial alusão a situação oceânica (a influência da corrente do Golfo e a corrente das Canárias), a latitude, os centros anticiclónicos continentais (do Noroeste de África e da Europa Ocidental), o anticiclone dos Açores e os sistemas frontais associados aos centros de baixas pressões da Frente Polar.»


BL)Aqui está uma resenha interessante de alguns aspectos importantes.
Mas a seguir:
citação:
«O clima da Madeira, segundo Machado (1970), é predominantemente temperado com características oceânicas, variando de seco a húmido, bem como de moderadamente chuvoso a excessivamente chuvoso com o aumento da altitude. A vertente Norte apresenta um clima com maior índice de pluviosidade e temperaturas com variações mais bruscas relativamente à vertente Sul.»

BL)Sinceramente não conheço o Machado, e com todo o respeito, os climas temperados oceânicos, a existirem na Madeira, só deverão estar presentes em zonas de grande altitude. No entanto, eu prefiro falar em influência de montanha, no caso particular da Madeira, pois a ilha tem características muito próprias. Para que se tenha uma ideia correcta de que é um clima temperado marítimo ou oceânico, tem que se ir à costa do norte de Espanha ( litoral cantábrico), zona da Bretanha ( França), Ilhas Britânicas, Países Baixos, aí sim vemos com toda a certeza esse tipo de clima, ou então em zonas altas dos Açores (baixas para alguns casos, mas aqui já de transição para subtropical). Agora jamais iria confundir a Grã-Bretanha com a Madeira, pelo menos em termos de clima. 


Citação:

«A temperatura média anual do ar varia desde valores que estão acima da isotérmica (linha que une os pontos com a mesma temperatura média) dos 17,5º C no litoral da vertente Sul, e até valores da ordem dos 9º C no planalto do Paul da Serra (1400m de altitude) e nos picos mais altos da cordilheira central da Ilha (Pico Ruivo/1862m de altitude e Pico do Areeiro/1818m de altitude).»

BL)Mas depois:
Citação:
«Dados climatológicos do Funchal recolhidos pelo Instituto de Meteoro-logia, referidos ao período 1961-1990, numa estação meteorológica a 58m de altitude, indicam que o valor da média anual da temperatura mínima foi de 15,5° C, e que o valor média anual da temperatura máxima foi de 21,9° C. As temperaturas médias máximas em Agosto foram de 25,6° C, e as mínimas de 12,8° C, em Fevereiro.»

BL) Esses 17,5 de média anual fazem sem dúvida muito mais sentido, na vertente norte do que a vertente sul.
Não percebo como se faz uma referência dessas para a vertente sul e depois afirma-se pela média do gráfico que Funchal tem 18,7 de média anual ( 1961-1990)... Quem conhece a Madeira até sabe que o Funchal nem sequer é uma referência exemplar ( pois há muitos locais mais quentes, na Madeira), mas na verdade, são os dados que se tem para já e à mão.



Citação:
«O Funchal tem aproximadamente 2400h/ano de sol por ano.» E depois:«No Porto Santo, a insolação teve um valor muito elevado, da ordem das 2.400h/ano».

BL) Funchal e Porto Santo, com o mesmo nível de insolação?


Citação:
«Na cordilheira central e nomeadamente no Pico do Areeiro (1818m de altitude), com temperaturas de média anuais, entre os 0º C e os 10º C, é frio, oceânico e excessivamente chuvoso. Finalmente no Funchal e em quase todo o litoral Sul, o clima é temperado oceânico e moderadamente chuvoso. »


BL)Novamente o clima temperado oceânico... Mas desta vez situado no litoral sul.... Sempre era mais aceitável, embora errado, dizer que era mediterrânico ( porque Funchal tem meses secos no verão), mas nem assim.
Realmente a Inglaterra e o litoral sul da Madeira são muito parecidos não são?
De clima então, é que é uma coisa que nunca me lembraria de comparar...

citação:
«Um dos fenómenos mais pitorescos do Inverno na Madeira é o facto de ser perfeitamente possível no mesmo dia nadar no mar, com temperaturas entre os 17º C e os 18º C...»

BL) 17, 18 no ar ou no mar? Se for no ar, acho que não valia a pena.


Bom de resto acho que o blog tem fotos bonitas, dados interessantes, embora hajam alguns aspectos a melhorar.
Essa « vontade» de dar climas da Europa Central, a um arquipélago subtropical subsahariano, pode comprometer um pouco às vezes.


----------



## belem (12 Out 2007 às 00:16)

Referência no mesmo blog, à costa norte, Ponta Delgada ( Madeira):
Citação:
«registando temperaturas médias anuais entre os 10º C e os 20º C.»

BL) Ou seja existem locais em que a temperatura média anual é de 10 e outros em que é de 20? Será montanha e costa? 
20 graus de média anual , na costa norte não sei se será possível. Será?


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2007 às 00:36)

A estação climatológica do Arieiro (1610m) série 1941-1970, apresenta uma temperatura média anual de 9,7ºC. Com um ritmo da precipitação típico do clima Mediterrâneo. Valores mensais de 300 a 500mm entre Outubro e Março e um mínimo em Julho com 14mm.


----------



## belem (12 Out 2007 às 00:44)

Dan disse:


> A estação climatológica do Arieiro (1610m) série 1941-1970, apresenta uma temperatura média anual de 9,7ºC. Com um ritmo da precipitação típico do clima Mediterrâneo. Valores mensais de 300 a 500mm entre Outubro e Março e um mínimo em Julho com 14mm.



Muito interessante. Então provavelmente os 10 de média anual a que se referem, estão para a montanha, como pensei. Mas acho os 20 de média anual um pouco optimistas demais para a costa norte. Na costa sul claro que sim e até ultrapassa esse valor.
Quanto ao comportamento pluviométrico, vai de encontro, ao que pensava.


----------



## belem (12 Out 2007 às 00:55)

Aqui vai um link, que se refere às riquezas naturais, incluindo, floresta subtropical laurissilva ( está em inglês). Como se pode constatar a vegetação fala-nos muito do clima:

http://www.madeirabirds.com/madeira_flora

Laurissilva, segundo o wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurisilva


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2007 às 22:08)

Mais um texto sobre o clima da Madeira, que aborda a caracterização do  clima segundo a classificação de Köppen e a classificação de Thornthwaite:



> A Madeira está sujeita aos ventos alísios que atingem o território durante a maior parte do ano. Este facto, a sua situação geográfica e as particularidades morfológicas próprias, fazem com que as condições climáticas das regiões norte e sul difiram bastante entre si. Por outro lado, o clima é também fortemente influenciado pela orografia da ilha.
> 
> De um ponto de vista geral o *clima da Madeira (MACHADO. 1970)* é predominantemente temperado com características oceânicas, variando de seco a húmido e de moderadamente chuvoso a excessivamente chuvoso com o aumento de altitude. Acima dos 1 500 m torna-se no entanto frio (embora no limite para temperado) e. quanto à humidade do ar, volta a ser seco. Na parte norte da ilha comparativamente à parte sul. para as mesmas altitudes. o clima é sempre mais chuvoso e caracteriza-se por temperaturas mais baixas. Um outro aspecto climático peculiar diz respeito à ocorrência de uma zona de nevoeiros permanentes a altitude variável. mas cujo limite inferior se observa a cerca de 500 m durante o Inverno e um pouco mais acima durante o Verão; os cumes das altas montanhas podem contudo não estar enevoados, especialmente no Verão.
> 
> ...


*Fonte:* CARTA DOS SOLOS DA ILHA DA MADEIRA


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2007 às 22:20)

Vince disse:


> Mais um texto sobre o clima da Madeira, que aborda a caracterização do  clima segundo a classificação de Köppen e a classificação de Thornthwaite:
> 
> 
> *Fonte:* CARTA DOS SOLOS DA ILHA DA MADEIRA



Interessante texto, que refere as principais caracteristicas do clima da Madeira. Não tenho dados concretos mas penso que na Costa norte poderá a precipitação ser superir a 1000mm, uma informação a confirmar..
Bem encontrado este texto, Vince


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 02:53)

Vince disse:


> Mais um texto sobre o clima da Madeira, que aborda a caracterização do  clima segundo a classificação de Köppen e a classificação de Thornthwaite:
> 
> 
> *Fonte:* CARTA DOS SOLOS DA ILHA DA MADEIRA




Thornthwaite e Koppen:
Quanto ao Machado, puseste-o por engano? É que li :«Mais um texto sobre o clima da Madeira, que aborda a caracterização do  clima segundo a classificação de Köppen e a classificação de Thornthwaite:»
Eu nunca na minha vida, com todo o respeito por esse Machado, iria classificar o clima como ele classificou, olhando por exemplo, para as classificações, dadas posteriormente pelo Thornthwaite e o Koppen.
É completamente incompatível. Aconselho ao Machado fazer um registo climático em Inglaterra e outro na costa sul da Madeira, para ver se têm o mesmo clima. Soa um pouco insano comparar isto, mas se alguém tem dúvidas, força, estamos aqui é para aprender.


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 02:59)

«A temperatura média anual do ar diminui desde valores que estão acima da isotérmica dos 17,5°C no litoral (mais altos na costa sul do que na costa norte)».

Ora bem, isto sim é verdade. Os valores estão ACIMA dessa isotérmica.
Outra coisa, que por vezes, parece ficar esquecida e as pessoas falam muito, mas parece que nem sempre sabem o que isso é: são os alíseos. Os alíseos são ventos que sopram nas zonas subtropicais e tropicais e não em zonas temperadas.


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 03:03)

Rog disse:


> Interessante texto, que refere as principais caracteristicas do clima da Madeira. Não tenho dados concretos mas penso que na Costa norte poderá a precipitação ser superir a 1000mm, uma informação a confirmar..
> Bem encontrado este texto, Vince



Claro que consegue mais de 1000mm!


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2007 às 09:57)

belem disse:


> Thornthwaite e Koppen:
> Quanto ao Machado, puseste-o por engano? É que li :«Mais um texto sobre o clima da Madeira, que aborda a caracterização do  clima segundo a classificação de Köppen e a classificação de Thornthwaite:»
> Eu nunca na minha vida, com todo o respeito por esse Machado, iria classificar o clima como ele classificou, olhando por exemplo, para as classificações, dadas posteriormente pelo Thornthwaite e o Koppen.
> É completamente incompatível. Aconselho ao Machado fazer um registo climático em Inglaterra e outro na costa sul da Madeira, para ver se têm o mesmo clima. Soa um pouco insano comparar isto, mas se alguém tem dúvidas, força, estamos aqui é para aprender.



Belem, não foi engano nenhum, o texto está aí tal como estava na fonte original. Não afirmei que o texto *era sobre* Thornthwaite e o Koppen, afirmei que o texto *abordava* Thornthwaite e o Koppen, o que pressupõe que fale e aborda outras coisas também.

Essa classificação do Matos é de 1970 e um dos textos que coloquei há dias era de 1940. Tens que fazer o devido enquadramento das coisas e ser um pouco mais meigo  pois por exemplo sendo Koppen ainda mais antigo que isso não quer dizer que fosse amplamente conhecido ou aceite há muitas décadas atrás. A mesma «tolerância» tem que se ter em relação a dados que aparecem em documentos mais antigos. Fazes muito bem em dar a tua opinião até porque explicas muito bem porque discordas mas também é preciso enquadrar as coisas no seu devido tempo.


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2007 às 11:26)

Mais um texto, este acho que já circulou aí mas não está neste tópico.









































*Fonte:* O clima de Portugal nos séculos XX e XXI
Pedro M. A. Miranda
Departamento de Física da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa
Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa
M. Antónia Valente
Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa
António R. Tomé
Universidade da Beira Interior
Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa
Ricardo Trigo
Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa
Universidade Lusófona
M. Fátima E. S. Coelho
Instituto de Meteorologia
Ana Aguiar
Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa
Eduardo B. Azevedo
Universidade dos Açores


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 18:19)

Vince disse:


> Belem, não foi engano nenhum, o texto está aí tal como estava na fonte original. Não afirmei que o texto *era sobre* Thornthwaite e o Koppen, afirmei que o texto *abordava* Thornthwaite e o Koppen, o que pressupõe que fale e aborda outras coisas também.
> 
> Essa classificação do Matos é de 1970 e um dos textos que coloquei há dias era de 1940. Tens que fazer o devido enquadramento das coisas e ser um pouco mais meigo  pois por exemplo sendo Koppen ainda mais antigo que isso não quer dizer que fosse amplamente conhecido ou aceite há muitas décadas atrás. A mesma «tolerância» tem que se ter em relação a dados que aparecem em documentos mais antigos. Fazes muito bem em dar a tua opinião até porque explicas muito bem porque discordas mas também é preciso enquadrar as coisas no seu devido tempo.



Ok. Mas se o Machado está obsoleto eu apenas fiz referência a isso e não vejo razão para se ir buscar referências a ele... É tão e somente isso.


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 19:04)

Muito bom post, Vince.

Alguns aspectos a comentar:

Vi aí dizer que a zona do Funchal é a mais quente, mas depois nos mapas das temperaturas, por exemplo no das noites tropicais e no das temperaturas máximas de verão, vê-se bem que não...
A Ponta do Sol, felizmente agora tem uma estação operacional porque é, por exemplo, um dos sítios que é mais quente que o Funchal, sem qualquer dúvida. Aliás os últimos dados que tem recebido provam-no, em comparação directa.
No gráfico da temperatura média anual, são imensas as regiões, que não têm estações, e isso nota-se. Tive a «zoomar» e reparei que mesmo assim há locais ( a oeste do Funchal) que já são referidas médias de 19-20 ( entre o 17.00 e o 17.10 de longitude, junto à costa).
Tenho curiosidade de saber quais os valores atingidos nas zonas que mencionei,uns posts antes,  que aliás estão ao nível do mar e representam um microclima costeiro mais quente muito particular ( Madalena do Mar, por exemplo).
Naturalmente que este gráfico não as indica. Mas já é um bom começo.


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2008 às 22:42)

Alguém sabe quando faz um ano em que as observações oficiais são registadas na Ponta do Sol? Gostaria de aceder aos primeiros dados anuais desta estação...


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2008 às 20:19)

Estive novamente zoomar, mas melhor desta vez, o mapa das temperaturas médias anuais da Madeira e afinal é mais quente do que eu pensava. Existem várias regiões junto à costa que ultrapassam os  20 graus de média anual!
É sem dúvida,uma ilha espectacular, nas montanhas tem locais com cerca de 7 graus apenas de média anual ( que tendo em conta a altitude não são nada maus) e depois junto à costa tem locais com mais de 20 graus de média anual!! Tem uma variabilidade incrível.


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2008 às 23:25)

belem disse:


> Citação:
> «O Funchal tem aproximadamente 2400h/ano de sol por ano.» E depois:«No Porto Santo, a insolação teve um valor muito elevado, da ordem das 2.400h/ano».
> 
> BL) Funchal e Porto Santo, com o mesmo nível de insolação??Nem me vou dar ao trabalho de alongar o assunto.



Efectivamente, o Funchal e Porto Santo têm uns valores de insolação anual muito semelhantes. Para o Funchal (1941-70) é de 2394,9 horas, e para o Porto Santo (1956-70) é de 2403,7 horas. Apesar da pouca precipitação, o Porto Santo tem um clima mais nebuloso que o do Funchal a ver pelos dados de nebulosidade.

Dos dados que possuo, a estação com média anual mais alta é a de Lugar de Baixo (15 m) com 19,4ºC. Mês mais frio de 16,6ºC e o mais quente de 22,8ºC. A estação com média anual mais baixa é a de Bica da Cana (1560 m) com 9,1ºC.

Quanto ao clima oceânico, não tem por que ter alguma comparação com outros locais da Europa. Essa designação pode ter sido dada apenas pela amenidade do clima madeirense, sem grandes extremos de temperatura, que é um dos principais factores que caracterizam os climas oceânicos. Também se diz que o interior da Espanha tem clima continental, mas comparado ao clima continental da Rússia ou da China...

Claro que o clima madeirense está mais para mediterrânico que para oceânico, pois mesmo a grandes altitudes a precipitação no verão é muito baixa. Mas pelo menos a humidade ambiental é sempre bastante alta, ao contrário do que acontece no continente.


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2008 às 19:51)

Fil disse:


> Efectivamente, o Funchal e Porto Santo têm uns valores de insolação anual muito semelhantes. Para o Funchal (1941-70) é de 2394,9 horas, e para o Porto Santo (1956-70) é de 2403,7 horas. Apesar da pouca precipitação, o Porto Santo tem um clima mais nebuloso que o do Funchal a ver pelos dados de nebulosidade.
> 
> Dos dados que possuo, a estação com média anual mais alta é a de Lugar de Baixo (15 m) com 19,4ºC. Mês mais frio de 16,6ºC e o mais quente de 22,8ºC. A estação com média anual mais baixa é a de Bica da Cana (1560 m) com 9,1ºC.
> 
> ...



Na verdade ainda não existe na literatura ( um tanto obsoleta) uma definição aceitável para o clima madeirense ( Ilha principal e Porto Santo, porque já as Selvagens tendem de forma clara para o desértico ( embora se calhar algum iluminado diga que tem o clima das Ilhas Britânicas)...
 Contudo já vi quem lhe chama-se de subtropical oceânico ( o mais acertado), outros de temperado marítimo (lol) outros de mediterrânico...
Concordo que a humidade lá é alta, por isso aceito que digam que é oceânico, agora temperado oceânico, tenham dó ... 
Relativamente a esse valor (19,4) vai de encontro ao que tenho andado a dizer, que em muitos locais a média do Funchal é ultrapassada. Ponta do Sol decerto é também mais quente, por exemplo.
O problema ( já habitual em Portugal) é que não existem estações nem em pelo menos uma das zonas mais quentes  (  Madalena do Mar, por ex.) ou mais frias.
No mapa acima vê-se que em muitos locais esses 19,4 são batidos e a média anual ultrapassa os 20 graus ...
As amplitudes são muito pequenas aspecto típico dos climas hiperoceânicos ( quentes ou frios).
Agora sobre o clima da Madeira pode-se fazer mil e uma dissertações, palestras e teses, mas pouca gente olha para a sua vegetação ( factor silencioso, mas chave) como  aspecto decisivo sobre este assunto... 
Tanto da flora espontânea ( laurissilva subtropical, nas zonas baixas e médias  com 13 tipos diferentes de formações florestais e zonas altas com predominância de espécies de clima mais frios como a urze, o pinheiro) como da flora cultivada, que conhece numerosos vegetais tropicais:  o coqueiro, o café, a manga, a papaia, a pitanga, a banana,a cana de açucar, o ananás, o abacate, a goiaba,etc,etc... E todas estas vegetam muito bem nas zonas baixas ao ar livre e frutificam excelentemente...


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2008 às 16:39)

Encontrei esta análise climática, mas só para a estação meteorológica de Porto Santo.


























http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/


----------



## belem (29 Jul 2008 às 22:13)

Bons dados.
Interessante é que há uma miscelânea de definições para uma melhor compreensão.
É um clima subtropical/quente em termos térmicos e de latitude, inframediterrânico superior em termos bioclimáticos, semiárido superior em termos ombrotérmicos,etc...Há aqui muito para dizer...
Já a ilha principal, em que chove mais e tem locais mais quentes  penso que tem características diferentes.


----------



## S0lar1s (29 Jul 2008 às 22:33)

Ola e a minha primeira entrada neste tópico e também neste fórum, por isso a todos os participantes cumprimentos.

Eu sou da madeira e pratico caça submarina ( comecei a 8 anos atrás ) 
Como todos devem saber esta actividade depende muito das condições climatéricas, e para isso procuro sempre estar actualizado.

Gostaria de saber o que vocês me recomendam para a consulta do estado do tempo na madeira, em particular da ponta do pargo ( Calheta).
De preferência que esta consulta seja feita online, eu assino o windguru ( que se tem revelado bom em relação a ventos), mas gostaria de saber a vossa opinião.

Com os melhores cumprimentos me despeço.


----------

